# y cant i rate posts deviant?



## babaGAReeb (Apr 5, 2020)

i saw deviant stuff but am not able to rate it deviant 

y is this?


----------



## Radical Cadre (Apr 5, 2020)

"dame pesos" -Null probably


----------



## Nguyen Van Phuoc (Apr 5, 2020)

You have to post a dick pic and then maybe they'll let you rate deviant.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 5, 2020)

Radical Cadre said:


> "dame pesos" -Null probably


tell me this dont cost money! this is not right, it is torture to see deviant shit and not be able to rate it deviant 


Nguyen Van Phuoc said:


> You have to post a dick pic and then maybe they'll let you rate deviant.


so to rate deviant i have to become a deviant myself?


----------



## Orion Balls (Apr 5, 2020)

@Nguyen Van Phuoc lies. We need to see your titties, not your dick. No one cares about your dick. They all look the same. But titties are like snowflakes.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 5, 2020)

ffs dont ask for dick pics and tit pics in here plz 

@zedkissed60 share ur powers with me bro
i need the powah


----------



## Orion Balls (Apr 5, 2020)

In all seriousness, it's pay for play. Supply and demand. You want pretty stickers, you gotta buy 'em.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Apr 5, 2020)

@babaGAReeb don't be an ashamedfag. How could you recognize deviance if you aren't deviant? How can we know if you're deviant if you don't prove it?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 5, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> In all seriousness, it's pay for play. Supply and demand. You want pretty stickers, you gotta buy 'em.


so thats what stickers are, i thought he was selling actual stickers lol
thats very jewish of him

what else stickers are there, deviant is the only visible one i cant use


Trump's Chosen said:


> @babaGAReeb don't be an ashamedfag. How could you recognize deviance if you aren't deviant? How can we know if you're deviant if you don't prove it?


ok, i am aroused by skeletons

is that proof enough?


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Apr 5, 2020)

babaGAReeb said:


> ok, i am aroused by skeletons
> 
> is that proof enough?


Prove that you didn't just make that up.

Something like this would do.



Spoiler: VERY VERY NSFW don't open










Don't forget to hold up a written note with your username and the date when you make the picture.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 5, 2020)

stop rating my posts deviant!!
thats deviant 


Trump's Chosen said:


> Prove that you didn't just make that up.
> 
> Something like this would do.
> 
> ...


my gf is shy, she doesnt like her skull being pictured. 
at least i think shes my gf, i think it was from a male corpse. oops

i have seen that legendary skull fucking post before lol, masturbated to it 5 times a day once


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Apr 5, 2020)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 5, 2020)

Trump's Chosen said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


here


----------

